# My lotion separated...can it be salvaged?



## BlueSky (Nov 3, 2009)

Fractionated Coconut Oil   4.3%
Jojoba Oil                        9.8%
Cocoa Butter                  12.8%

Beeswax                          5%

Water                             68.1%

Did not check temperatures, but I am assuming that the water was much hotter than the oil/wax mixture when I combined them.

Can I melt this back down and restir?


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 3, 2009)

I've done that before and it came out just fine.it just takes a while to cool so you'll be stirring for a bit, but it's much better than having to toss the stuff out.


----------



## Deda (Nov 3, 2009)

Beeswax is not an effective emulsifier.


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2009)

My skin cream recipe contains no e-wax and it works every time.  I use a blender to mix the water phase and oil phase.


----------



## Deda (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't use ewax, either. What do you use for your emulsification system?  Do you use the HLB scale?


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2009)

I use bees wax and aloe gel.  With the blender the water phase and oil phase mix thoroughly.  If you are referring to the Hydrophile-Lipophile Balance  which is a measure of the relative proportions of water-soluble and oil soluble components in a surfactant, no, I do not use this scale or the HLB calculator from Lotion Crafters.
 I stay with the original recipe given me, only adding essential oils.  If I want lotion instead of cream, I just add more distilled water.


----------



## krissy (Nov 3, 2009)

lsg said:
			
		

> I use bees wax and aloe gel.  With the blender the water phase and oil phase mix thoroughly and quickly.



but do they stay mixed well? i made a lotion with beeswax and it was great for a month and then it started to separate. i ended up throwing it out after i used it once and got hives. (i think it was an allergic reaction to medicine not the lotion, but better safe than sorry)


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, they stay mixed.  I have had no problem with separation.  I just opened some of my cream that is several months old and it is still great.  I use Optiphen Plus as a preservative.  I will be glad to share the recipe if you want it.  Just pm me.


----------



## Deda (Nov 4, 2009)

I have to back up and say that I did use ewax, recently in fact. 

It's just not in my current lotion.  I used it in the lotion I made for the Halloween Swap.  I'm pretty happy with the results, but I don't think it's going to make it into my regular recipes, I miss the feel of BTMS.  I'm still playing with the recipe, trying a few different combinations.  

lsg - It's great you got your emulsion of hold, but beeswax isn't an emulsifier.  It can be if it's used with Borax, but there's no borax listed in the original recipe.


----------

